# البحث عن الحق



## فاتنة الزمان (16 مارس 2018)

سلام ونعمة على الجميع
انا من الباحثين عن الحق منذ فترة بدأت أقرأ الانجيل و كان لدي بعض الأسئلة حول الديانه المسيحية ومن خلال قراءتي للمناظرات والاسئلة والاجوبة في هذا المنتدى وغيره وجدت الرد على أسئلتي أما الان فأنا محتارة جدا وامر بضغوط نفسية بسبب هذا الموضوع ولا اعلم ماذا افعل فقط اريد ان اعرف كيف اصل الى طريق الخلاص مع انني ومن خلال قراءتي اكتشفت ان الدين المسيحي اقرب للحقيقة. ارجوكم ساعدوني وللعلم انا مسلمة


----------



## احسان احسان (17 مارس 2018)

سلام ونعمة اختى 
اقرى بعض الكتب حول المسيحية ولو عندك اسئلة ضعيها 

واطلبى من الرب اله الحق ان يعرفك الحق ؟؟؟


----------



## فاتنة الزمان (17 مارس 2018)

احسان احسان قال:


> سلام ونعمة اختى
> اقرى بعض الكتب حول المسيحية ولو عندك اسئلة ضعيها
> 
> واطلبى من الرب اله الحق ان يعرفك الحق ؟؟؟




اشكرك اخي احسان لدي بعض الأسئلة سأضعها قريبا


----------



## احسان احسان (17 مارس 2018)

اجدد الترحيب بيكى 

فى انتظار اسئلتك قريبا اختنا 

سلام الرب معك


----------



## عابد يهوه (17 مارس 2018)

اليهودية تثبت صحة المسيحيه والمسيحيه تثبت صحة اليهودية .. والاثنين مكملين لبعضهم البعض وهذا ما يثبت ان للمسيحيه نقطة مرجعيه قعد الله يحضر فيها 1500 سنه في 39 كتاب في العهد القديم قبل مجئ المسيح .. وحينما جاء المسيح كان يكلم اليهود عن نفسه من خلال العهد القديم ويقول لهم فتشوا الكتب لانها تشهد لي ..
ورسل المسيح كان يبشرون اليهود من خلال اسفار العهد القديم ونبؤاته عن المسيح وكذلك غير اليهود كان رسل المسيح يبشروهم بالمسيح من خلال نبؤات العهد القديم عن المسيح.

المسيحيه هي الوحيده التي تملك نقطة مرجعيه لها عكس جميع ديانات العالم التي لا اساس لها وهذا ما يوثقها ويثبت صحتها .

المسيحيه لا تقدم للناس ديانه بل تقدم لهم مخلص .. وعندما نتكلم عن ديانة فنحن نتكلم عن ممارسة وفروض وعقائد ،المسيحية هي ليحصل الانسان على حياة المسيح ليحيا بها او تفعيل جوهر الانسانية الاصيل لتخرج من الانسان افضل ما فيه ، هذه هي المسيحيه ، عودة الانسانية الى صورتها الاصليه كما ظهرت لنا في المسيح .


----------



## فاتنة الزمان (17 مارس 2018)

عابد يهوه قال:


> اليهودية تثبت صحة المسيحيه والمسيحيه تثبت صحة اليهودية .. والاثنين مكملين لبعضهم البعض وهذا ما يثبت ان للمسيحيه نقطة مرجعيه قعد الله يحضر فيها 1500 سنه في 39 كتاب في العهد القديم قبل مجئ المسيح .. وحينما جاء المسيح كان يكلم اليهود عن نفسه من خلال العهد القديم ويقول لهم فتشوا الكتب لانها تشهد لي ..
> ورسل المسيح كان يبشرون اليهود من خلال اسفار العهد القديم ونبؤاته عن المسيح وكذلك غير اليهود كان رسل المسيح يبشروهم بالمسيح من خلال نبؤات العهد القديم عن المسيح.
> 
> المسيحيه هي الوحيده التي تملك نقطة مرجعيه لها عكس جميع ديانات العالم التي لا اساس لها وهذا ما يوثقها ويثبت صحتها .
> ...



كلام جميل أشكرك اخي على زيادة معلوماتي


----------



## فاتنة الزمان (17 مارس 2018)

حسنا اذا لماذا اليهود لا يؤمنون بالدين المسيحي الان


----------



## عابد يهوه (18 مارس 2018)

فاتنة الزمان قال:


> حسنا اذا لماذا اليهود لا يؤمنون بالدين المسيحي الان



هناك مئات الالوف اليهود الذين امنوا بالمسيحيه ويطلق عليهم اسم اليهود المسيانين والذين امنوا بألوهية يسوع ويعترفون بكونه المسيح ويؤمنون بكافة العقائد المسيحية الرئيسية وأبرزها عقيدة الثالوث وأنّ يسوع هو المسيح الذي انتظره اليهود وفيه تحققت نبؤات العهد القديم... وهذا احد مواقعهم :

https://jewsforjesus.org/

وهذا موقع يذكر فيه اليهود المعتنقين للمسيحيه

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_converts_to_Christianity_from_Judaism

فاليهود تقاليدهم وفكرهم حصر مجيء المسيح كملك فقط ومنتصر على اعداءهم ولكن الكثير منهم يدخل في الايمان المسيحي .

هذا كتاب كاتبه يهودي اعتنق المسيحيه يتكلم فيه عن نبؤات المسيح في اليهوديه في سفر اشعياء النبي الاصحاح 53  ويثبت فيه بالادله والتفاصيل ان يسوع هو المسيا المنتظر وانه هو الذي مات عن خطايا الشعب وكفر عنها وغفر الذنوب وصار شفعيا بالمؤمنين .


----------



## فاتنة الزمان (18 مارس 2018)

عابد يهوه قال:


> هناك مئات الالوف اليهود الذين امنوا بالمسيحيه ويطلق عليهم اسم اليهود المسيانين والذين امنوا بألوهية يسوع ويعترفون بكونه المسيح ويؤمنون بكافة العقائد المسيحية الرئيسية وأبرزها عقيدة الثالوث وأنّ يسوع هو المسيح الذي انتظره اليهود وفيه تحققت نبؤات العهد القديم... وهذا احد مواقعهم :
> 
> https://jewsforjesus.org/
> 
> ...



أشكرك اخي على الاجابة
لدي سؤال آخر.. لماذا يوجد اربعة أناجيل في المسيحية وهل يوجد اختلاف بين هذه الاناجيل ولماذا لم يعترف بانجيل برنابا


----------



## انت مهم (18 مارس 2018)

اهلا فيكي اختي فاتنه ...وانشالله تستفيدي معنا
اصلي الرب يرشدك ويقودك حسب مشيئته


----------



## احسان احسان (18 مارس 2018)

سلام ونعمة اختى 
هناك اربع اناجيل تعنى بشارة بقدوم المخلص وتحقيق الفداء وهناك تفسير يقول اربع اناجيل ترمز الى الجهات الارضسة ولكن هم اربع اناجيل لان كل تلميذ او رسول وجه بشارته لامة معينة مثلما متى اصاغ بشارته لليهود ومرقس اصاغها لفلاسفة اليونان وغيرها .... 

لا يوجد اختلاف اطلاقا بين الاناجيل مع ذلك فهى ليست متشابهة نسخ كربون بل كل انجيل يكمل احداث الانجيل الاخر ...


----------



## احسان احسان (18 مارس 2018)

بخصوص انجيل برنابا ... فاقدم مخطوط له كتب سنة ظ،ظ¥ظ ظ  ميلاديا 
فكيف نعترف بكتاب حديث غير قانونى .. اى انجيل لم يعرف قبل سنة ظ،ظ ظ  ميلاديا لم يعترف به 
وفى وقت فراغى ساضع لك بعض المقالات بخصوص انجيل برنابا 

سلام الرب معكم


----------



## فاتنة الزمان (18 مارس 2018)

انت مهم قال:


> اهلا فيكي اختي فاتنه ...وانشالله تستفيدي معنا
> اصلي الرب يرشدك ويقودك حسب مشيئته



ان شاء الله اخي اشكرك على لطفك وربنا يتقبل دعواتك


----------



## فاتنة الزمان (18 مارس 2018)

احسان احسان قال:


> سلام ونعمة اختى
> هناك اربع اناجيل تعنى بشارة بقدوم المخلص وتحقيق الفداء وهناك تفسير يقول اربع اناجيل ترمز الى الجهات الارضسة ولكن هم اربع اناجيل لان كل تلميذ او رسول وجه بشارته لامة معينة مثلما متى اصاغ بشارته لليهود ومرقس اصاغها لفلاسفة اليونان وغيرها ....
> 
> لا يوجد اختلاف اطلاقا بين الاناجيل مع ذلك فهى ليست متشابهة نسخ كربون بل كل انجيل يكمل احداث الانجيل الاخر ...




تسلم اخي


----------



## فاتنة الزمان (18 مارس 2018)

احسان احسان قال:


> بخصوص انجيل برنابا ... فاقدم مخطوط له كتب سنة ظ،ظ¥ظ ظ  ميلاديا
> فكيف نعترف بكتاب حديث غير قانونى .. اى انجيل لم يعرف قبل سنة ظ،ظ ظ  ميلاديا لم يعترف به
> وفى وقت فراغى ساضع لك بعض المقالات بخصوص انجيل برنابا
> 
> سلام الرب معكم



تسلم وانا في انتظار مقالاتك


----------



## عابد يهوه (18 مارس 2018)

فاتنة الزمان قال:


> أشكرك اخي على الاجابة
> لدي سؤال آخر.. لماذا يوجد اربعة أناجيل في المسيحية وهل يوجد اختلاف بين هذه الاناجيل ولماذا لم يعترف بانجيل برنابا



ولو كتب الرسل الف انجيل عن المسيح لن يكفي لوصف هذا الاله الغير محدود اذ قال الرسول يوحنا في الانجيل :

يو 21: 25 واشياء اخر كثيرة صنعها يسوع، ان كتبت واحدة واحدة، فلست اظن ان العالم نفسه يسع الكتب المكتوبة. امين.

راجعي هذا الفيديو القصير للدكتور ماهر صموئيل فيه الرد على سؤالك بعنوان :

لماذا اربعة اناجيل - د. ماهر صموئيل

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R29VlcOeC20

اما عن انجيل برنابا :

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8acHhByb2hk


----------



## فاتنة الزمان (18 مارس 2018)

عابد يهوه قال:


> ولو كتب الرسل الف انجيل عن المسيح لن يكفي لوصف هذا الاله الغير محدود اذ قال الرسول يوحنا في الانجيل :
> 
> يو 21: 25 واشياء اخر كثيرة صنعها يسوع، ان كتبت واحدة واحدة، فلست اظن ان العالم نفسه يسع الكتب المكتوبة. امين.
> 
> ...




شكرا اخي سأشاهد الفيديو بالتأكيد


----------



## احسان احسان (18 مارس 2018)

اجدد التحية للجميع ...
اقرى هذا المقال للقمص بسيط حيث يقدم خمسين دليل على ان انجيل برنابا مزيف ..
من خلال هذا اللينك .. https://www.christian-dogma.com/t1012457

ولو احتاجتى اجابات او مقالات اخرى تفضلى 

سلام الرب مع الجميع


----------



## فاتنة الزمان (19 مارس 2018)

احسان احسان قال:


> اجدد التحية للجميع ...
> اقرى هذا المقال للقمص بسيط حيث يقدم خمسين دليل على ان انجيل برنابا مزيف ..
> من خلال هذا اللينك .. https://www.christian-dogma.com/t1012457
> 
> ...



شكرا اخي


----------



## فاتنة الزمان (20 يونيو 2018)

اشكركم اخوتي على الرد على اسإلتي لدي سوأل اخر..
اذا آمن شخصا ولم يتعمد هل يقبله الله بدون تعميد وهل ينال الخلاص منه


----------



## فاتنة الزمان (20 يونيو 2018)

واعتذر على عدم الرد لرسائل بعض الاعضاء لعدم خبرتي بكيفية الرد في المنتدى


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (20 يونيو 2018)

منوره يا فاتنه يا جميله ---
انا اقول لك رائى---
ربنا حنون جميل قلبه مليااااااااااااااااان بالمحبه--
فدانا بروحه--تفتكرى لو شخص مقدرش يتعمد  الله مش هيقبله !!
تفتكرى مثلا واحده فى السعوديه و متقدرش تسافر و لا تخرج من بيتها لو امنت بالرب و لم تتعمد يبقى مش هيقبلها !
الانسان لو عنده فرصه يسعى ليها و ربنا هيرتب-- و لو معندوش فرصه ربنا بيتقبل--
مكنش قبل اللص اليمين و هو فوق الصليب! يعنى مكنش عنده فرصه اصلا يثبت ايمانه حتى بافعاله و لا بعماد و لا بشىء-- لكنه قبل --
يبقى ليه تفتكرى انه لن يقبل و لن ينول الخلاص ...
ربنا مش حد متشدد متحجر معسف-- مش حد ماسك لنا الكرباك--
الرب ينظر الى القلب-- 
يااااامه ناس اتعمدت و لكنها لم تعرفه شخصيا --


----------



## فاتنة الزمان (20 يونيو 2018)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> منوره يا فاتنه يا جميله ---
> انا اقول لك رائى---
> ربنا حنون جميل قلبه مليااااااااااااااااان بالمحبه--
> فدانا بروحه--تفتكرى لو شخص مقدرش يتعمد  الله مش هيقبله !!
> ...



 اشكرك اخي (حبو اعدائكم) على ردك وكلامك الجميل الرب يباركك


----------



## Maran+atha (6 يناير 2019)

شكراً كثير للموضوع 
اخي الحبيب فاتنة الزمان

فمكتوب فى الكتاب المقدس فى يوحنا 3: 36
الذي يؤمن بالابن له حياة ابدية، والذي لا يؤمن بالابن لن يرى حياة بل يمكث عليه غضب الله».

ومكتوب فى الكتاب المقدس فى يوحنا 16 :28-30
28 خرجت من عند الاب، وقد اتيت الى العالم، وايضا اترك العالم واذهب الى الاب».
29 قال له تلاميذه:«هوذا الان تتكلم علانية ولست تقول مثلا واحدا. 
 30 الان نعلم انك عالم بكل شيء، ولست تحتاج ان يسالك احد. لهذا نؤمن انك من الله خرجت». 


ومكتوب فى الكتاب المقدس فى متى الأصحاح 16: 13-17
13 ولما جاء يسوع الى نواحي قيصرية فيلبس سال تلاميذه: «من يقول الناس اني انا ابن الانسان؟» 14 فقالوا: «قوم يوحنا المعمدان واخرون ايليا واخرون ارميا او واحد من الانبياء». 15 قال لهم: «وانتم من تقولون اني انا؟» 16 فاجاب سمعان بطرس: «انت هو المسيح ابن الله الحي». 17 فقال له يسوع: «طوبى لك يا سمعان بن يونا ان لحما ودما لم يعلن لك لكن ابي الذي في السماوات

ربنا يباركك ويرشدك إلى طريق الخلاص.


----------



## Maran+atha (12 يناير 2019)

رسالة بولس الرسول الى اهل رومية 
اصحاح 10
 8 لكن ماذا يقول؟ «الكلمة قريبة منك، في فمك وفي قلبك» اي كلمة الايمان التي نكرز بها: 9 لانك ان اعترفت بفمك بالرب يسوع، وامنت بقلبك ان الله اقامه من الاموات، خلصت. 10 لان القلب يؤمن به للبر، والفم يعترف به للخلاص. 11 لان الكتاب يقول:«كل من يؤمن به لا يخزى». 12 لانه لا فرق بين اليهودي واليوناني، لان ربا واحدا للجميع، غنيا لجميع الذين يدعون به. 13 لان «كل من يدعو باسم الرب يخلص». 14 فكيف يدعون بمن لم يؤمنوا به؟ وكيف يؤمنون بمن لم يسمعوا به؟ وكيف يسمعون بلا كارز؟ 15 وكيف يكرزون ان لم يرسلوا؟ كما هو مكتوب:«ما اجمل اقدام المبشرين بالسلام، المبشرين بالخيرات»


----------

